# Wer möchte mich werben?



## Noxn (30. Januar 2015)

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte:

 

Allianz ---> Aegwynn, Outland

Horde ---> Blackrock, Stormscale

 

Bei Interesse ->> PM


----------



## the hunter 09 (13. März 2015)

haste noch interesse wenn ja schreib mal ne E-mail unter der man dich erreichen kann rein ode rschick mir eine unter dominicbrauer@gmail.com


----------



## smoochkitty (18. März 2015)

Hast du noch Interesse ?


----------



## Xarran (18. März 2015)

Also, ich könnte dich ebenfalls werben. Ein schnelles Wort genügt 

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Hey willst du immer noch geworben werden ?


----------

